# pitbull pleco?



## pike (1 Dec 2011)

does anyone keep pitbull plecco lda250 ? i am awaiting  a delivery on friday of one for my 60l tank .i have read they are good algea eaters and ok with shrimp very similar too ottos.


----------



## hinch (1 Dec 2011)

do you mean the LDA025 there is no 250 as far as I can tell get 2 or if only one they should group with cories or otto's i guess.

feed them cucumber and courgette with the occasional smattering of some protein pellets or frozen bloodworm and they should be good.  if you get a male and female pair make sure the tank is heavily planted and make a covey hole of some description if you get lucky you may get them breeding


----------



## pike (1 Dec 2011)

i have some salt and pepper corys for it to group with and bog wood hidy hole .i might get another if it settles in ok.theres not much info on them cheers


----------



## hinch (1 Dec 2011)

they're not that common though their keeping requirements are fairly simple unlike others


----------



## dw1305 (2 Dec 2011)

Hi all,
_Parotocinclus jumbo_ are fine, you need to treat them like _Otocinclus_, although they are a bit more bottom orientated, and ideally need a sand substrate. They like cool, oxygen rich, high quality water and are a perfect partner for Shrimps. As Hinch says you need to keep them as a group, although they will "adopt" similar patterned _Corydoras_. I wouldn't keep them in a tank smaller than about 60 litres due to the difficulties of keeping water quality stable in small tanks.

If they are happy and eating well they should become a bit more patterned.

Have a look here: <http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=236> & <http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=305>

cheers Darrel


----------



## pike (2 Dec 2011)

thank's darrel good info got pit bull belly is sunken going to try some courgette.


----------



## hinch (2 Dec 2011)

he's starving then probably fed wrongly by lfs its the usual case.

try blanching some large soft leafed lettuice or spinach too put a clump of it in with a plant weight on the stems and the leafs hanging free he'll probably prefer that to courgette to start off with


----------



## pike (2 Dec 2011)

hello hinch i have put some dried seaweed in, it was free from aquatics live , pit is on  the glassso might be sucking some film also got courgette in and a couple of mini algae wafers.cheers jon


----------



## hinch (2 Dec 2011)

if he's not been fed on fresh veg before it may take you a while before he realises its food


----------



## pike (5 Dec 2011)

quick update i have tried courgette and lettuce but no joy today he's been munching on an algea wafer.thank's again to all for the advice.cheers jon


----------



## hinch (5 Dec 2011)

just put a new piece of courgette or cucumber in every day take out the old piece and eventually he'll get the hang of it and start to eat it if they've never been fed it before it takes them a while to realise its food. took my commons ages and now as soon as it hits the water he's got a piece in his mouth even before it hits the substrate so they do learn just takes a while.


----------



## Greg's Pea (6 Feb 2012)

I found after a day or two of the courgette being in there they munched it away. They can't gt enough of my soft green algae, not so much the hair though.

They are much more colourful after being in the tank a few months.


----------

